# Kubota M7040/7060 hay tractor.



## longmeadow farm

Been looking for a new utility tractor and the new Kubota M7060 caught my eye. I've recently looked at the M7040 (7060 not available around here)and concluded that there are a couple of things I really don't like about it. For one, that squishy floor mat in the cab version would drive me to distraction. got into a 7040 cab version the other day and my work boot heal hit the corner of the uneven floor (over the gear train) and my ankle twisted a bit. I would take that foam padding out and replace it with a suitable marine plywood wood piece cut to proper dimensions....removing the foam which will do nothing more than collect dirt and worst of all..water. Does anyone like that squishy floor... what an abomination. The other question concerns the 4wd front end tread width... much too narrow to straddle hay windrows adequately... anyone know the dimensions of the axle extenders? The M7060 is a bit lighter than the competition, except for the 5075E Deere. But with the cast rear wheels and a loader frame it will be up around the 6000 pounds which I need. The fit and finish of the cab seems to be a bit better than the New Holland T4.75 and the Massey 4608. Comments?


----------



## slowzuki

The cab mat is for sound deadening. You can set the wheels out wider on the 7040, I wouldn't use spacers with a front loader. In Canada the 7040 comes almost always with really wide R1W wheels/tires.


----------



## JD3430

What he said. Floor mat don't bother me a bit. Never really noticed it until you said something about it. 
Tires can be set way wider than windrows. Just a few bolts and I was all done. Simple.

What you probably won't like is the 8 speed tranny. It's a tough, hydraulic shuttle, but I would prefer it was a 12 speed. 
I have the grammar suspension seat and will be purchasing air ride seat base over the winter. Need to soften the ride a little better. 
Tough little bugger that never complains. I like that.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

Our 7040 is two years old with almost 800 hours, open station. Yes 12 speed would be nice but it has done everything I asked it to do. In heavy windrows it will drag some on front axle and transmission, but no problems with tread width. We have had zero problems with it. We cut, rake, bale, use 10 bale grapple to stack square bales, move rounds, load litter and whatever else comes along. Have run 3 tanks of fuel in a day thru it, two is normal. Wish I had one with a cab, sqaure baling in MS this time of year at 2 mph is horrible, not enough speed to generate a breeze.


----------



## JD3430

For the "not everyday tractors" they are accused of being, mine sure seem to work everyday just fine! Lol.
I put 120 hours on mine last month!

The AC just keeps up when temps hit high 90's and its humid. Could be better, but its decent. 
I have ripped both upper lights at the back of the cab off while brush hogging near woods. I like the way Deere integrates their lights into the cab itself. Kubota hangs them off brackets which are easily damaged.

I hear everyone on the lighter weight Kubota thing, and it is true, but for hay work, I've never found lack of weight to be a problem. You can always add cast wheel weights, fluid to rims, etc., but its hard to take weight off a tractor. 
One of the reasons I got a big patch of hay last year is because previous guy was running 17,000 lb tractors on it. First thing the farm owner asked me was how much my tractors weighed. I emailed him specs and after a few other questions he hired me. Said his ground which is usually flood plain soft was getting torn up too much by heavier tractors. After 2 years fields look better. Lets ruts and compaction.

If I was engaging soil, I would throw the lighter tractor out for heavier, but in MY situation, lighter seems to benefit me and my landowners more.

I'd love nothing more than to own a CIH Magnum 7220 and a Deere 7810, but that's going to probably require about 5 more years in the business and by then our govt will require all those tractors to probably be outfitted with $10,000 exhaust cleaning systems....lol


----------

